# TV über Netzwerk



## Mway-Tuning (17. April 2006)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir einen Rechner neben dem TV aufgebaut, mit dem ich anhand von WinDVR TV schaue und auch aufnehmen kann. Dieser Rechner ist per Wlan mit meinem Hauptrechner Verbunden.

Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit, am Hauptrechner über das Netzwerk das TV-Programm anzusehen ?

Hab es schon versucht mit VNC und auf der TV-PC zugegriffen aber windvr wird nur als schwarzer Kasten dargestellt, daß TV-Bild wird also nicht über Netzwerk übermittelt !

Gibt es vielleicht anhand einer Software die Möglichkeit ?

Ich muss dazu sagen ich benutze eine 54Mbit/Wlan verbindung, lohnt es sch dann überhaupt sowas einzurichten ?


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. April 2006)

So, ich habe mir VLC runtergeladen, leider habe ich das Problem, daß ich die Funktion UPD in der Software nicht wählen kann. Auf dem anderen Rechner geht es aber, muss man da noch irgendwas im WIndows freischalten oder in der Netzwerkverbinung konfigurieren ?


----------



## Sinac (19. April 2006)

Argh, wenn du jetzt anfängst nen zweiten Thread mit dem gleichen Problem zu beginnen wird das nie was!


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. April 2006)

na du meintest doch das Problem gehört zu Netzwerk !


----------



## Sinac (19. April 2006)

Das hier schon mal gelesen:
http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. April 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hier schon mal gelesen:
> http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html




So hab das andere Thema jetzt als erledigt markiert, bist dann jetzt zufrieden !


----------



## Sinac (19. April 2006)

Jup 
Also du meinst, dass du in den VLC Einstellungen unter Stream Output -> Access Output nur die Punkte File und HTTP und UDP fehlt oder was?


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. April 2006)

also ich kann nur wählen 

-Lokale wiedergabe
- Datei
-HTTP
-MMSH

sonst nichts. Laut Beschreibung muss man die Funktion UDP aktivieren, die aber auf diesem Rechner nicht zur Verfügung steht !


----------



## Sinac (19. April 2006)

Merkwürdig, welche Version hast du denn? Ist das die gleiche wie auf dem anderen PC?
Hast du es mal über den Streaming Assistesten probiert?


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. April 2006)

ja alles schon versucht !


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. April 2006)

kann mir den echt niemand helfen und hat einen Tip


----------

